# Buying nr Ansiao



## PaulP (May 2, 2009)

We are looking at buying a couple of properties nr Ansiao

As there dont seem to be property valuations etc in Portugal, can anyone advise any pitfalls we should look for. We have spoken with a solicitor and all seems to be in order....

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PaulP said:


> We are looking at buying a couple of properties nr Ansiao
> 
> As there dont seem to be property valuations etc in Portugal, can anyone advise any pitfalls we should look for. We have spoken with a solicitor and all seems to be in order....
> 
> Thanks


Paul I have moved this thread to the Portugal section where you are more likely to get answers.


----------

